# Oscoda kings



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody been out on the north pier yet? This summer has been ideal for kings to be around, late July would have been ideal to start. I'm thinking about cruising over next week.....


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

probably a dumb question, but when i fished the south pier once, a person was saying the north pier was private and the public could only go on the south pier. is this true? how do you access the north pier? never really looked into it. may be worth a trip when im bored next week.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It helps if you either 1) Have a boat, or 2) have been a professional rightrope walker in the past. :lol:

The nice thing about the north pier is that there is water that is quite a bit deeper right off the pierhead - literally within 20 feet of the pier. The south pier is pretty shallow for as far as you can cast from the end. Staging Salmon tend to favor the deeper water right off the end of the north pier vs the area around the south pier. It really is a PITA to get out on the north pier without a boat (it was impossible for awhile, and I am not sure anyone has fixed the problem), so there aren't as many people to compete with, either.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Not private just a long walk and potentially dangerous if the wind kicks up. Fishing is way better for reasons already posted. I'm not aware of a single king yet.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

A.S. Let me know when your going and I'll meet you there.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm sure there's fish to hit out there. For the last 6-7 years, we always hit fish between July 25 and August 6. The water was always warm; 67-71*, but they were always around. I'm sure no one has even tried for salmon yet out there. We usually only seen walleye or catfish guys, until we'd whack a chin, then there'd be people out.....


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'm thinking about cruising over next week.....


Are you serious? You'll drive across the state for one fish when you might catch one fish where your at now:lol:


You have too much Oscoda in your blood. I might be game next week unless I hear something better:evil:


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

could someone please pm the location of some piers i could fish on the east side of the state... 

also... wheres the north and south piers located at? I am from Flint and any looking to get out of the city and and do some pier fishing...

Only one know about is the one in tawas by the hotel and camp ground downtown at the marina....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> *Are you serious? You'll drive across the state for one fish when you might catch one fish where your at now*
> 
> 
> You have too much Oscoda in your blood. I might be game next week unless I hear something better


C'mon, you know the answer to that. For me, 1 East side fish is worth 10 West side fish, no lie. I can get atleast one a day in my area right now, here's yesterday's(lost 2 kings as well):


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

As always, nice fish dude. If your looking for company give me a holler, if i'm off work i'll head to the A for a day. My fam also runs a hotel in manistee, so i'll probably be up there a weekend a month or so for the rest of the year. You get tired of catching all those fish, let me know, i'll try and help lighten the load a little


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

uofmguy68 said:


> could someone please pm the location of some piers i could fish on the east side of the state...
> 
> also... wheres the north and south piers located at? I am from Flint and any looking to get out of the city and and do some pier fishing...
> 
> Only one know about is the one in tawas by the hotel and camp ground downtown at the marina....



If you drive to Oscoda, MI, you will find a large bridge over the Ausable River, just upstream from the rivermouth. The south pier is on the south side. The north pier is on the north side. Oscoda is just up the road from Tawas, about 7 miles.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just checked www.coastwatch.msu.edu and it looks like there is cool water at the pierheads in Oscoda, RIGHT NOW. If there are Kings around, they are probably close to shore, and piers might provide some action.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone know if the north pier is navigable, (are the boards back up?) :mischeif:


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

bring your boat if you're wanting to get on north pier.


----------



## josh69att (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys better watch ausable-steelhead,this guy can pull a fish out of a puddle in the parkin lot before you get one in the river. fish population on the east side has doubled since you moved to the west side!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

ngheen said:


> bring your boat if you're wanting to get on north pier.


Are you saying the chained boards haven't been fixed?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Any news on the north pier? I don't want a report just if I can get out there. If so let me know and we can get this NE thread started:yikes:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's not like Salmon aren't caught from the south pier - they surely are. Probably more than from the north pier - but that is because the south pier is easily accessible. If you have the itch to find out, scratch it.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

so help me out here i have a nice 16 foot jon and want to catch some salmon i have next week off where do i go? thanks Bob


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

> It's not like Salmon aren't caught from the south pier - they surely are. Probably more than from the north pier - but that is because the south pier is easily accessible. If you have the itch to find out, scratch it.


Get this guy some :help::help::help:

:lol:The south pier never catches anywhere near the amount of salmon the north douse. Shure it has its day once a year but other than that, North pier 10 to 1. I would'nt waste my time on the south pier.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

tell me where to go and when please i need steel head on the griil!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

bobo21 said:


> tell me where to go and when please i need steel head on the griil!!!


You'll be waiting a couple months for that.

I am with MRS. Can anyone spread some light on the N. Pier. I will be in the area and want to hit it. Not going to waste the hour drive if I can't get out there.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

hows the fishing up there now.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Im going to try and find out tomorrow night.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

it looks like its gonna be windy tomorrow
maybe monday for me


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

It will keep all the people away atleast.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah it should ! are their any ales ever there?


----------



## yankee (Jul 18, 2009)

aint no salmon left in lake huron to make a run up the au sable


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

yankee said:


> aint no salmon left in lake huron to make a run up the au sable


Yep, everyone stay away, less crowds. I'll just be going to watch sunrise:lol:


----------



## mlayers (Aug 26, 2009)

I am new to fishing for salmon from shore. So what would be the best bait to use. I would lie to go to the north pier in Oscoda. I been reading this pier is better then the south. So as a newbie what would you tell me to use. Plus if there is anyone here that would,like t teach a newbie let me know. I have a 7 ft pole with 25 lbs test is this good or should I change the line. Should I use a lure or use eggs and fish with bobber or bottom.....Thanks Matt


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

mlayers said:


> I would lie to go to the north pier in Oscoda. I been reading this pier is better then the south.


You don't just 'go' out on that north pier. Tricky it is..
If you were to fall off the wall in Any kinda surf I don't think 2 outta 10 would survive the swim! depends? If your in Good shape and extreme natured say hi when you show up..


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

mlayers said:


> I would lie to go to the north pier in Oscoda.





Ron Matthews said:


> You don't just 'go' out on that north pier. Tricky it is..



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252241

Click on the link, 3rd post down, looks just like that except the boards are missing right now. (again)


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

mlayers said:


> I am new to fishing for salmon from shore. So what would be the best bait to use. I would lie to go to the north pier in Oscoda. I been reading this pier is better then the south. So as a newbie what would you tell me to use. Plus if there is anyone here that would,like t teach a newbie let me know. I have a 7 ft pole with 25 lbs test is this good or should I change the line. Should I use a lure or use eggs and fish with bobber or bottom.....Thanks Matt


Welcome to the great sport of pier fishing, sadly the pier you are thinking about would not be in my first 3 choices of where to find fish this weekend. My contact has fished every morning and only has 2 kings to show for all his time and effort. Think west side of the state if you are willing to drive. If you havent walked out to the north side ever, I dont advise doing it before sun up w/o a buddy. South pier is a good place to start and they do catch fish off both sides but like others have stated, the north does produce more than the south. Personally I have very good results on the south side and I wont walk to the north, I will tie the boat off and fish it but not for another 2 months or so. 
As far as gear, casting body baits and spoons is a good bet, either sun up or sun down, loose the 25 lb test and consider 10-15 lb so you can cast. Hope this helps you get into some fish!

PS you will need a net that has about 10 feet of length to reach the water if you fish the end of the pier.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Mlayers,
Since you are new, you should probably use some fairly beefy line, that is still limp enough to cast a good distance. I would say to start with 15 lb. P-Line Flourclear. It is very limp and strong, even in 20 degree weather. Take along a spool of 10-12 lb test, so you can switch over once you've learned how to tame a big thrashing fish. Another option that will get you casting far, right off, is to spool up with 20 lb braid, like Fireline. I like Sufix Performance Braid myself. Tie a snap swivel to a 3 ft piece of 15 lb test, then tie that to barrel swivel. Next, tie the barrel swivel to the braided line. Palomar Knots work well, but if you use a Palomar, you have to tie the leader to the barrel swivel, before the main line. This will give a long casting rig with plenty of power {IMO}. You can use a uni-knot to tie the leader to the braid, but it's a little more difficult and, if not done properly, can come undone and lose your fish. You can do a search on fishing knots to find out how to splice the 2 lines. One trick is to put a drop of super glue on the splice. If you're fishing in the dark though, splicing can be a pain in the butt. I have never noticed any detrimental effects by using the barrel except when it keeps crashing into your tip guide on the retrieve. I've used this leader to line method for fish over 30 lbs, on my trips to Florida. Try to make sure that you don't keep hitting your tip with the swivel. It could eventaully put a nick in the guide and fray your braided line. Don't skimp on the price of your swivels. I don't know what kind of rod you have, but since you have 25 lb test on it. I'm assuming it's pretty beefy, which is good to start out with. You will get another one, as you learn. Make sure the drag on you reel is working well and set properly. I take mine apart, clean and re-grease the drag disks, a couple times a year. Just touch you finger and thumb in the grease and rub them on each disk, very thin. Next, buy some of the spoons you read about here. KO Wobblers, Glow Cleos, and regular Cleos should get you started. Spend some cash and get a decent assortment. With the beefy rig, one ounce spoons should work well. I've caught a lot of fish on Cleos. I hooked 5 in 1 hour one day, while nobody around me was doing any good, on a simple Blue/Silver Cleo. As someone answered in one of my questions, you can cast them and let them sink on a tight line. twitch them along the bottom, and reel at varying speeds until you find the depth where you get hits. Count to 2 before your retrieve, then 3, then 4, and so on, until you find fish or bottom. I'm not a pier fisherman but have done a lot of salmon and Steelie Casting. Oh yeah, a good idea, given to me by another member is to get some cheapo spoons also, for your first session, to learn where the snags are. Heck, I caught my biggest Tarpon on $1.99 silver spoon and several salmon on cheap spoons. Just make sure they have a strong hook. That's my advice based on my own experience. Maybe one of the pier guys can add something. I'm sure someone will disagree on the line, but I've used P-Line for years here and in Florida and it's always been good to me.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

One more thing. Wet the line with a little spit, before tightening your knots. The friction created when pulling a knot tight can heat up the line and weaken it.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steelmon said:


> One more thing. Wet the line with a little spit, before tightening your knots. The friction created when pulling a knot tight can heat up the line and weaken it.


Especially with heavier fluoro.... I have found that a little spit and just plain going slow while tieing your knot will help alot. That was good advice steelmon.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Not that I want anyone to get killed but some guys are gonna go out there anyway. 
Has anyone tried using an old pair of snowshoes and walking on the top of the breakwall?


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

let us know how that works out for ya, might want to wear a life jacket just in case:yikes:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> let us know how that works out for ya, might want to wear a life jacket just in case:yikes:


Not me! rotest_e I never have been on the north pier and probably never will. I know I'll never walk that wall with or without boards...or snowshoes. And, if you've got a boat to get out there, you may as well just troll the holes.


----------

